# 3 gal Eclipse nano



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I just posted these in the freshwater pics and vids section. Though that section doesn't get as much attention for planted tanks (obviously) I posted it there in the beginning moreso because of the fish that are in it. I've applied the Iwagumi style of aquascaping here. Iwagumi means "with rocks" or something like that. In short, the style reflects a tank w/ only an organized association of stones and plants. I made a wall of moss that is surprisingly doing quite well so far.

tank specs:

3 gal eclipse
2x 15w spiral CF's (retrofit)
1x 6w t5 (stock lamp)
bubble filter

ferts dosed 2x per week:
1ml iron
2ml pot, phos, nit (mixed)
1ml plantex csm+b
1ml excel
1ml flourish comp

inhabitants:
11 celestial pearl danios
6 cherry shrimp

plants:
stargrass
elatine triandra
glosso
peacock moss (on rocks and moss wall)

full tank shot (as of 3/11/08)


Elatine triandra


added some glosso that wouldn't stay rooted in the 28


cherry shrimp


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice tank man that moss wall is so sick


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks, this is pretty much how I made my moss wall:
Moss Wall article


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

that is awesome i may try that in the future thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

More pics!

Looking good


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

every time i see this post i amazed cause it looks big but 3 gallons is so small i guess cause im always im piranha mode


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

had a little GSA outbreak over the weekend. Plants are still doing great.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

GSA..
Do you dose phosphates, or have a phosphate test kit?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I do dose mono potasium phosphate (KH2PO4). no test kits


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow, thats a very clear tank, i had to double take, i wasnt even sure there was water in there.
nice job man, that moss wall is awesome.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

traumatic said:


> I do dose mono potasium phosphate (KH2PO4). no test kits


ok. Then it's less likely it was from a potassium deficiency. If it keeps comming back, try dosing a tad more and see what happens.

Weekly pics please lol


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, I'll try that. And also a little more excel.

I'd love to give you guys weekly pics. Don't have a cam right now so.... The plants are growin kinda slow right now.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I do dose mono potasium phosphate (KH2PO4). no test kits


ok. Then it's less likely it was from a potassium deficiency. If it keeps comming back, try dosing a tad more and see what happens.

Weekly pics please lol
[/quote]

Ugggh! I said potassium when I meant to say phosphate... GSA is usually from a lack of phosphates, not potassium sorry bro!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, I know what you meant. I've read that before.


----------

